# Anyone recognize this carb?



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

This is a long shot but maybe someone who is familiar with Merc can give me a clue what this carb fits. It came with a tiller handle I bought for 2006 25hp Merc but its different from the one I have and what I have found in the Merc catalog. I was thinking it is a four stoke carb but It doesn't look like the ones in the catalog either. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

